# Practical argument for sprinkling



## GD (Mar 24, 2009)

Couldn't resist - hope the attachment comes through!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

That gives a whole new meaning to the term "The Frozen Chosen"!!!


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 24, 2009)

That is pretty funny!

My only other main gripe is the fact that the last person in the immersion tank gets to be covered by everyone else's dirtiness. I know. I was the last one in the tank.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> That is pretty funny!
> 
> My only other main gripe is the fact that the last person in the immersion tank gets to be covered by everyone else's dirtiness. I know. I was the last one in the tank.



Did it take you 3 minutes just to sink to the bottom?


----------



## ExGentibus (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Mar 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Did it take you 3 minutes just to sink to the bottom?



No, but I did get other people's hair stuck to me as a souvenir. Yay!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Did it take you 3 minutes just to sink to the bottom?
> ...



Gross!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 24, 2009)

Imagine all the dirtiness Christ took upon Himself...

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

Check out Bill, waxing theologically!

Just make sure you don't go anywhere near a pool or lake if he's around with anything electrical...


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Theognome (Mar 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Check out Bill, waxing theologically!
> 
> Just make sure you don't go anywhere near a pool or lake if he's around with anything electrical...



That would be a shock, wouldn't it?

Theognome


----------



## Skyler (Mar 24, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Check out Bill, waxing theologically!
> ...



Fortunately for me, I can channel electricity through my body to do whatever I want. It's one of the perks of being an electrical engineer.

*zzaapp*

*groan*


----------



## Jen (Mar 24, 2009)

*wince* Hits close to home. 

My home church, not having a building, has no baptistry. Normally, our baptisms are beautifully timed to occur in summer, and we just borrow someone's pool. However, one of the children needed to be baptised in... November. Now, this is NorCal, so it does actually get cold in November (well, "cold" anyway -- it falls into the 60s or thereabouts), and you definitely can't go swimming. Well, my pastor hunted all over for a heated pool, and then he tried to find a heated built-in spa. The latter was what he thought he found -- as it turned out, for whatever reason, it wasn't heated. So they had the (really efficiently done) baptism in some unexpectedly cold water. 

Should this happen again, I'm tempted just to point to the appropriate passage in the Didache about cold water being preferable to warm water...


----------

